# # 335 - Briggs



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Picked up the latest today in the downtown area behind a building. This one is really "iffy" so will appreciate all the good thoughts and prayers you can send his way. Named him Briggs.

He is covered in grease - apparently was raised on top of one of the restaurants in or around the grease vent. Has a clicking coming from his chest, probably from inhaling all the grease fumes.

He is also so thin. Don't think we've ever gotten one in quite this bad. He weighs 168 grams, had zilch in his crop but did poop some green stuff. His keel and even the bone under his stomach are so prominent it makes me ill to think how he has probably suffered with no food.

He stands and moves fine and when I held him he reached down and nibbled my fingers (which gets you right in the gut) and squealed. 

We gave him 10 cc of exact with Benebac and .19 Baytril. We don't plan to bathe him today because he needs nourishment right now more than anything.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Maggie,

I think I would agree, no sense stressing him out with a bath, as right now that is just cosmetics. Best to get some hydration, nourishment and meds into him and I am sure later you will have him looking like a bright new penny.

Good luck with him.

Ron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks and I are sending our BEST HEALING THOUGHTS for Briggs!

If anyone can help this little one, I know you and your husband can! I'm just glad you were able to rescue!

Look forward to updates!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Maggie,

Definitely good wishes coming from me for this little fella.

Thank goodness you have him now.

Tania x


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good luck with Briggs, Maggie. It's really scary just how thin some of these birds are when they come in.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maggie, 

I wish you the best with Briggs and getting him healthy again, he sounds like a real hard luck case He's in caring hands now!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Maggie, I'm so glad Briggs found his way to you. After all he's been through, I hope you are able to help him become healthy and experience some of the "good life" that I know he'll have during his time with you.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sending my BEST wishes and prayers for Briggs that he is a survivor. I know he is getting the tender, loving, supportive care he needs so desperately from you, just praying that it has come in time.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maggie,

It seems that every time that you go out that these little ones needing your help are placed for you. Oh if there were just a million more Maggies.

My hopes for Briggs recovery ditto the members who have written before me.

Best Wishes,
Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

*Update*

This little one is a fighter for sure. He is now pooping pretty poops, no longer green and runny and we have increased the amount to about 17 cc per feeding. I am optimistic about him if we can just keep him from coming down with something because of the severe malnutrition - never saw anything like it.

The chest rattling has stopped and he is pretty active. We're going to hold off another day or so to bathe him. He is still squealing like a baby but his beak has already changed to that of an adult so you can tell by his weight that he went without anything to eat many times.

He is very sociable and last night was nuzzling and cuddling with my husband. 

Thank you for your prayers. He is already very precious to us.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Well Maggie, the little fighter has great corner people, doesn't he  ?

Thanks for the positive update and I am wishing for continued steady progress.

Ron


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He is in excellent hands and it is wonderful to know he is feeling so much better.

He sounds a real little darling!

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you - he really is precious.

Didn't know exactly where to put this but many of you know I've been sick recently. The doc's office just called and my abdominal ultrasound showed no abnormalities (whew!) and urinalysis still showing minor traces of blood but nothing to worry about. And, I am feeling much better.

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. They really helped.

Love


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Maggie~ You and your husband are so fantastic.Briggs is one very lucky pigeon.I know you aren't out of the deep end yet, but that is a wonderful up date.

By the way, I don't like refering to your other best half as "your husband"...you speak so well of him, what is his _name_?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lewis. And, he is a keeper.

He went back this morning to see if the sibling had fallen out but saw nothing. Said it was a chinese restaurant.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Maggie,

So happy to hear the test results are good!!! That is a big relief. 

Hope you will continue to feel better and that your bout with this illness is over and done with!

Your description of Briggs and how he must have suffered really touched me...I'm so glad that he is now in your hands.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Maggie, for the updates on Briggs and yourself! GREAT NEWS IS ALWAYS WELCOMED! Couldn't happen to nicer people and birds!  

Continued HUGS to you, Lewis, Briggs and the "troops!"


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, Lewis is very special to us as well, Maggie. We know that he is your partner in the rescue of the wings. 

Glad to here the Briggs is doing better (poor little guy), but most importantly we are glad to here that your tests went well. 

Give that little greasy bird a kiss for me,

Feather


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Maggie,

Thank you so much for taking little Briggs into your wonderful care. May he continue to get much better and live a much happier life than he sadly started out. I'm sure he will feel much better after he has had a good few baths .

Although I am permanently logged on (keep forgetting oops), I haven't visited PT much lately due to study comittments, being away from home etc. I was sorry to read that you had been really unwell lately. I am glad to hear that you are feeling much better and that your test results are ok.

Best wishes, Lindi and Jax


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

How is Briggs doing today? I hope he is slowly on the mend and counting his lucky stars that you have found him. 

Sending him lots of healing wishes.

Michelle.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear the good news about Briggs and that your test results are good.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

The first picture is Briggs. The second is the rowdies who are having to be house confined until the new aviary is finished because the other two are full. They get out to exercise in the afternoon and the basket on top of the fridge is the favorite landing spot.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maggie, 

I'm glad to hear you are continuing to feel better and that the results were so positive


Great pictures of the "Rowdy Bunch" and Briggs. I'm sure he'll be better in no time with your loving care


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great pictures, Maggie. I'm so glad you are feeling better and hope you're back to 100% well soon. Briggs looks like a black pigeon .. I just love black pigeons.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Briggs was lucky to land in such capable care. Good reminder that lack of adequate nutrition can also stress the immune system. Hope you are soon feeling 100%!


----------

